# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Запись игрового процесса с компа

## Deus Ex

Доброго времени суток. Мне нужно записывать игровое видео с компа, фрапс для этого дела мне не особо подходит т.к. чувствуется его присутствие и ролики занимают ооочень много места, есть ли какие карты видеозахвата, которые были бы менее заметны для игры во время записи и была возможность сжатия в процессе записи?

----------


## ДядяВася

Про эту программу читал много положительных отзывов, но сам не пользовался, врать не буду. Pro-версию нужно покупать или взломанную где-то искать.

----------


## Deus Ex

Нет возможности конфиг менять, я слышал про карточки, которые умеют кодировать видео сразу в н.264 аппаратно, тем самым снимая нагрузку с компа, так еще и с консоли иногда можно снимать видео.

----------


## seoman

То что на слуху сейчас, то это только AverMedia Live Gamer HD, там есть возможность сразу транслировать свои игры на различные порталы игровые.

----------


## Deus Ex

> То что на слуху сейчас, то это только AverMedia Live Gamer HD, там есть возможность сразу транслировать свои игры на различные порталы игровые.


Мне на порталы в инет транслировать не нужно, только на комп захватывать, а там уже обработать слепить и отправить в свет, все.

----------


## seoman

Так она и по вашим запросам то подходит, имеете аппаратное сжатие. С консолей можно захватывать видео также (правда с PS3 пока не ясно).

----------


## seoman

Ценик большой потому что аналогов нету в нашей стране, за бугром видел что-то подобное, но как его заказать хз.

----------


## Deus Ex

AverMedia Live Gamer HD действительно отличная карточка, а достойные конкуренты у нее так и не появились за последнее время?

----------


## seoman

Я про это и говорил постом выше, есть конкурент, только он за бугром продается только, Roxio зовут его вроде бы))

----------


## Deus Ex

Что-то поискал я на него инфу, нашел ролик сравнения с AVerMedia, если честно как-то не блещет, весьма средненькое качество

----------


## seoman

> Что-то поискал я на него инфу, нашел ролик сравнения с AVerMedia, если честно как-то не блещет, весьма средненькое качество


Ну так Avermedia обставляет Roxio по качеству.

----------


## Deus Ex

А есть еще подобный ролик, но там уже 3 карточки сравнивается и там уже AVerMedia чуть уступает по качеству, но там более новая карточкая какая-то и у нас я такой не нашел в продаже..

----------


## seoman

> А есть еще подобный ролик, но там уже 3 карточки сравнивается и там уже AVerMedia чуть уступает по качеству, но там более новая карточкая какая-то и у нас я такой не нашел в продаже..


Ага, тоже просмотрел недавно, там на первом месте Blackmagic Intensity, на втором Avermedia, на третьем Roxio. Только конечно это сравнение не внушает доверия, никаких фактов только маленькие видео на которых ничего не видно.

----------


## Deus Ex

Ну четкость и яркость картинки можно вполне различить. Но если их не будет у нас в продаже, то и спорить нет смысла. ПОдождем учше портативку от AVerMedia, посмотрим, чем она сможет удивить"

----------


## seoman

Кстати портативная карточка вроде как уже сможет снимать с PS3. И вот то му подтверждение AVerMedia Live Gamer Portable – портативное устройство для игрового видеозахвата

----------


## Deus Ex

Так как юы под это и была заточена эта новинка, другой вопрос, как же они рещили вопрос записи защищенных игр. Ждем больше подробностей

----------


## Elfman

Из того, что у нас реально можно купить, самый вариант будет купить AVerMedia Live Gamer HD и не париться, хорошая карта, стоит немного дорого, но оно того стоит. Вот только если на раз два поиграться, то покупать не надо. А так для дела, то и 6000р. не жалко будет.

----------


## BelMan

> AverMedia Live Gamer HD действительно отличная карточка, а достойные конкуренты у нее так и не появились за последнее время?


ну почему же конкуренты у avermedia есть только вот ценник у них мягко говоря велик )

----------


## Deus Ex

Ну как-то странно слышать только AVerMedia, а где же другие имена? Вот что мне интересно, при этом тут уже душит простое любопытство!))

----------


## Elfman

Те карты которые есть с аппаратным кодированием стоят дорого, не могу точно назвать какие там модели, но фишка в том, что там захват идет с нескольких источников, а именно до 16 что-то, т.е. карты для видеонаблюдения, они точно не для игр. А вот AVerMedia Live Gamer HD именно для игр, она для этого и готовилась. 
А так есть хорошие карты Blackmagic Intensity Pro, их фишка в том, что у них хороший софт, притом лицензионный. Но кому надо недорогая крата с аппаратным сжатием то надо смотреть в сторону AVerMedia.

----------


## Deus Ex

А AVerMedia Live Gamer HD не умеет с нескольких источников ловить сигнал? Только железно один?

----------


## xerop

> А AVerMedia Live Gamer HD не умеет с нескольких источников ловить сигнал? Только железно один?


Скорее всего только один. Для нескольких источников, либо ценник буду совершенно иной, либо несколько устройств использовать.

----------


## Deus Ex

Ну лично для меня это не критично, просто тут любопытно было знать возможности, т.к. для кого-то это будет критичным фактором для выбора

----------


## Deus Ex

Остальные ничем особым похвастаться не могут. Так скорее просто тюнеры, а AVerMedia без конкурентов в игровой индустрии. Это то что я вычитывал на других форумах

----------


## Elfman

> Остальные ничем особым похвастаться не могут. Так скорее просто тюнеры, а AVerMedia без конкурентов в игровой индустрии. Это то что я вычитывал на других форумах



Считаю нет нет и еще раз нет. Просто мало кому надо такое выпускать, а так то варианты есть, но мало, да и нету аппаратного кодирования. А вот у AVerMedia есть такие карты и это есть просто большой плюс )))) А теперь будет еще Avermedia Live Gamer Portable, что уже просто круто )))

----------


## Deus Ex

Ага, только по Avermedia Live Gamer Portable информации категорично малова-то и вопросов больше чем ответов

----------


## seoman

Тут много чего интересного хочется узнать по поводу этой портативной карточки, но пока ее не выпустят ничего толком не узнаешь, только слухи.

----------


## Deus Ex

В европе уже кстати появилась, так что в ближайшем будущем стоит и у нас ждать)) Да и на AVerMedia цена вполне адекватная в 180 долларов.

----------


## seoman

Это на амазоне, а на ebay и вовсе 170$ ценник. Я себе уже заказал, а то у нас ее не дождешься.

----------


## Deus Ex

Поделитесь лучше слухами по технической стороне вопроса, а то вопрос цены мне не так важен, далеко она не убежит

----------


## seoman

И что же вы хотите узнать, хоть бы написали, мы ж не телепаты. А цена является неотъемлемой частью при выборе, как ни крути.

----------


## Deus Ex

Ну вы хоть понимаете, что искуственно цену завышать в 2 раза не будет, это изначальный провал. AVerMedia будет стоить ровно столько сколько должна стоить с учетом всех расходов, поэтому остается только выяснить обоснованность покупки

----------


## xerop

Возможно для домашнего использования кто-то скажет, что и дороговато, а вто геймеры фанаты, которые учавствуют в соревнованиях, найдут в девайсе то, что им нужно. По крайней мере удобство точно! А цена как правило их не пугает.

----------


## Deus Ex

Ну вот кстати для соревнований AVerMedia будет идеальным решением, но только походу будет жаль что 1 девайс-1комп

----------


## seoman

Думаю скоро появятся, хотя бы иностранцы должны будут наснимать, у них то она давно уже продается.

----------


## Deus Ex

Так по AVerMedia Portable есть примеры роликов хоть даже http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voRx2lDs2ik тут

----------


## xerop

что не говори, а AVerMedia Portable очень интересная штучка. Нацеленная именно на профессиональных или полупрофессиональных геймеров. И это без сомнений.

----------


## Elfman

> что не говори, а AVerMedia Portable очень интересная штучка. Нацеленная именно на профессиональных или полупрофессиональных геймеров. И это без сомнений.


Такой карты нету, есть AVerMedia Live Gamer portable. )))) Ну она просто интересна тем, что она портативная и все. А так ничего такого нового и нету. 
А кто такие полупрофессиональные геймеры? )))) А любителям, кто дома сидит и рубится в игры и просто хочет для себя сделать записи, такая карата не подойдет?

----------


## Mickelson

полупрофессиональные геймеры -спасибо, посмеялся))) погугли про эту карту. хм, решение определенно интересное. а в продаже есть уже или как? а то что то не нахожу(

----------


## Elfman

В чем заключается интересность? Вот реально, что там такое есть, кто только только будет заниматься видеозахватом что-бы выбрать AVerMedia Live Gamer portable, а не что-то другое?

----------


## Mickelson

самое главное, что не надо там танцев с бубном, чтобы все настроить. подключил, нажал кнопку и ело поехало. ну это для меня во всяком случае так...

----------

